# Lenovo T61 Won't boot up



## Nipah (Feb 6, 2011)

I was using my Lenovo T61 when all of a sudden there was a fatal error and I got the blue screen of death. Now, whenever I push the power button, it goes to the Lenovo start up screen, and then it goes black, never getting to the Windows start up. When I press the power button to turn it off, I hear a beep sound. Can someone please help me figure out what is wrong?

I'm been using this laptop for about 3 years and its running Windows XP


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Can you boot the PC in Safe Mode? (press F8 during boot)

Can you access the BIOS? (system setup menu)

Re-seat the RAM to make sure seated properly.

Remove the battery and power adapter.

Press and hold the power button for 30-45 seconds. (with battery and power removed)

Attempt to boot with just the battery installed.

Attempt to boot with just the power adapter connected.


----------



## Nipah (Feb 6, 2011)

Pressing F8 at the startup screen won't work, can't access safe mode.

I can access the BIOS

I tried all the methods with the battery and power supply but to no avail.

I ran the Diagnostic Normal Test on the PC Doctor DOS CD for the Lenovo T61. It says everything passed except for the LPT1 command and data port. What does that mean? Is my hard drive broken?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Is the hard drive detected in the BIOS?

Use the hard drive manufacturer diagnostic to test the drive.

Hard Drive Diagnostics Tools and Utilities (Storage) - TACKtech Corp.

Take a look at the thread below and do as many steps as possible.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html


----------

